# What can live in a 10 gallon tank or smaller?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a ten gallon tank sitting around and I want to know what kinds of animals can live in it, fish or not. So any of you experts on any animal please chime in!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Betta!

Oh, sorry. ;p

For fish aspect, never liked stocking 10s. Other than a female sorority, or a male with a snail... :lol: I too have a 10 just sitting there.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Betta!
> 
> Oh, sorry. ;p
> 
> For fish aspect, never liked stocking 10s. Other than a female sorority, or a male with a snail... :lol: I too have a 10 just sitting there.


Betta?! That sounds like an interesting animal! What is it?! ;P

I'm not even really interested in fish for it anyway....I was thinking more "finless friends" lol. But if someone wanted to share about a fish that is welcome too


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Shrimp! Lol 

Other than that I'm interested.
I had an empty 5 gallon I was really wanting to stock with something other than betta's but 5 gallons is so small for anything


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol you guysss!!

Okay let me get you started....

Male Kenyan sand boa
Fire bellied toads
.....Continue the list! lol


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ooh your talking like reptiles and amphibians!
haha I dont know much about them so I'm just going to say, a small ADF colony


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Ooh your talking like reptiles and amphibians!
> haha I dont know much about them so I'm just going to say, a small ADF colony


Lol I'm talking about any animal!

also 

a mouse or two (I think)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh lol hahaha
yes a mouse or a hampster or gerbil could definitely work!
Probably a rat as well.

definitely a corn snake or two, a chamelion maybe?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Chamelions need a lot more space than you realize ;D (coming from someone who wanted one haha). Cornsnakes don't tend to take up much space. Get one who loves being handled, get a hidey hole, water dish, and...yeah. And a lid that the snake CANNOT push off. Trust me. They are sneaker buggers.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

My friend has 3 of the smaller breeds of Kulii Loaches and a few Dannios and she loves it!

Bettas are neat little guys. A colorful little fish that is full of personality. You can have 1 male or several females.

There are hampsters, guinipigs, and various rotens. a few reptiles. Honestly, I would go with an aquatic species. Less messy and stinky as well as easier care IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Fiddlers. There brackish though. Need land too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Ooh yeah what about a moon crab? Those look pretty cool...a fiddler would be interesting too...


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Possibly a hermit crab? I don't the tank might be too small though?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Actually I am afraid of crabs. Especially hermit crabs /:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hermit crabs are sneaky buggers :3

Well... maybe, firstly, what do you NOT like? That way we can come up with something you will like ;p


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

a hedgehog!! lol

I've been dying for one for forever, idk why I didnt think of that earlier. They'd definitely have a ball in 10 gallons


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hermit crabs are sneaky buggers :3
> 
> Well... maybe, firstly, what do you NOT like? That way we can come up with something you will like ;p


Good idea! I dont like anything with 8 limbs (crabs and arachnids)
I don't really care for small schooling fish either...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> a hedgehog!! lol
> 
> I've been dying for one for forever, idk why I didnt think of that earlier. They'd definitely have a ball in 10 gallons


I think a hedgehog would need more than a 10 gallom XD and rats need a lot more room too


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A Hamster.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

African dwarf frogs, shrimp, newts, a leopard gecko.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I already has a Leo


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

RCS Colony.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I really want a mouse now. It seems like there are differing opinons about keeping a single male though. What do you all think of that?


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly, I'm clueless about them. God help the poor Guiney Pig (sp?) I had as a child! Maybe there is a forum out there for them that could give you some good advice.

Does anyone know of a good one for 3f to go to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

None fish

MICE!!!!! You can keep up to 3 female mice in a 10 gallon happily and they are interesting to watch. Or one male...and Fin if you have questions on mice i study them and have been keeping them for years. I can tell you what they eat by the color of their poo xD I'm a bit of a rodent nut.

Corn Snake - easy simple setup
GECKO - Why not?

Fish: Neon tetra's, betta sorority, SNAILS!!!! ADF's, only 2, pygmy cories, guppies, brackish molly group, Shrimpies.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> None fish
> 
> MICE!!!!! You can keep up to 3 female mice in a 10 gallon happily and they are interesting to watch. Or one male...and Fin if you have questions on mice i study them and have been keeping them for years. I can tell you what they eat by the color of their poo xD I'm a bit of a rodent nut.
> 
> ...


Well do I have some questions for you! I will see you at your profile lol...


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

xD no problem, I can even give you some great food brands for mice and rats alike. The stuff I feed was fantastic.

It's crazy but mice are truly the best little critters ever. For their size and lifespan they change your life forever. My little Ophelia was and will forever be my guardian angel.


----------



## KCalNeon (Jan 8, 2013)

Hamsters, guinea pigs, and rats all need MUCH larger cages than a 10 gallon for various reasons.  A 10 gallon isn't really suitable for any rodents.. maybe a single Male mouse, but other than that.. not sure. 

Sorry I'm not very experienced with other animals except for very limited knowledge on fish and a pretty good amount of knowledge with rodents.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Is that pic of you with your pet mouse V? You look divine! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I used to keep russian mice in a 10g. It was a touch small but we took 'em out alot. I also housed a male gerbil in one as well but I switched to a cage-cage since it's hard to get proper aeration in a tank.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I miss my little male mouse. I kept him alone in a 10 gallon and he was so sweet. He would fall asleep in my hand from me rubbing my finger on his cheek. I say def get the mouse. He was a long haired field mouse? Not sure. He was so sweet and he was a tan/grey color. 

Ha! my mom had an albino rat in a ferret cage the spoiled baby. He was interesting too. He was a baby of a pair I bred and I swear he was part dog. He would lick your face like one anyways.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> xD no problem, I can even give you some great food brands for mice and rats alike. The stuff I feed was fantastic.
> 
> It's crazy but mice are truly the best little critters ever. For their size and lifespan they change your life forever. My little Ophelia was and will forever be my guardian angel.


Wow, since talking to you outside of this thread, this is the first time I have come back to the thread. This picture is lovely! :3


----------

